# Introducing My Newly Completed Family!



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Your family is beautiful !!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jleway*

Koda and Lady are beautiful together!!

I am sure that Koda will thank you for saving him every day of his life!

It is YOU who is Koda's Heroine!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I love hearing these happy endings-Koda and Lady are beautiful.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm so happy for you and I'm sure Koda is thrilled. Thank you for giviing Koda a family.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

"It is without a doubt the best thing that I have ever done in my entire life. The best thing about it is, is how thankful that he seems to be. He truly seems grateful and content, probably for the first time in his entire life."

This is the true joy of rescue, there is no feeling like it in the world. And that is the picture of a happy dog.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

How I love to hear this  I meant to respond to your other thread saying of course you should adopt, they will figure it out. And here you are now with two happy pups, hope you are prepared for all the love you are in store for


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

_"It is without a doubt the best thing that I have ever done in my entire life. The best thing about it is, is how thankful that he seems to be. He truly seems grateful and content, probably for the first time in his entire life."

This is the true joy of rescue, there is no feeling like it in the world. And that is the picture of a happy dog._ _ __________________

_I'll second this--welcome to rescue!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

What wonderful news. Both Koda and Lady are beautiful! I am so glad Koda is doing so well. Thank you for rescueing!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just love*

I just love these Happy Endings!!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

How wonderful! Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Terrific! I'm glad it worked well for both of you.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Your fur family is wonderful...I love the last picture.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Your family is beautiful and they look so happy!!!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Koda sounds like a real gem. Thank you for rescuing him.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Until you've been there it's hard to believe - yes, they know they were saved and their hero is the adopter.

Thank you for being Koda's hero and I know you will have years of love and companionship. Congratulations - Happy belated Gotcha Day Koda.


----------



## Jleway (Mar 15, 2010)

You're welcome for sharing... Jimila I love your couch pic... that would so be Lady and Koda if they'd fit!!! I'll keep you updated on Koda's progress. Again, thank you all so much for all the thoughts, ideas, and information that helped Koda and I so much. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers too. God Bless you all... I'll get some more video and pictures for you this weekend.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jleway*

Jleway

I look very forward to seeing more pics of Koda and Lady!
You have quite a beautiful twosome there!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jleway*

Jleway

Your Koda and your Lady are beautiful together!!

Thank you for adopting him!!

I think this is the thread you were referring to!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...e-forum/91892-i-need-some-serious-advice.html


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Both are beautiful babies. I know mine are spoiled, but happy. Thank you for helping that little boy find his forever home.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

You, Koda and Lady are all awesome!


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Went back and read your original post. My daughter adopted a pug for her husband this summer. She found out that the original family kept him outside tied to a tree most of the time. We were a little worried about behavior (housetraining, crate training, etc.), but he is the best little guy. Had a few accident, but not many. He is so happy and I know you little guy will blend in just a nicely.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Checking in*

Checking in on Koda and Lady!


----------

